# أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .



## قلم حر (13 مايو 2007)

أفلاطون .​

----------------​ 
من أقوله الشهيره :​ 
المعرفة تذكٌر والجهل نسيان.​ 
أن نتفلسف هو أن نتدرٌب على الموت.​ 
الجسد قبر للنٌفس.​ 
لا يصلح أمر هذه الأمٌة إلاٌ إذا حكم فلاسفتها أو تفلسف حكٌامها.​ 

فيلسوف يوناني ولد حوالي 428 ق م وتوفٌي حوالي 347 ق م إلتقى في شبابه بسقراط واستمع إليه وتأثٌر بتعاليمه وكان لهذا الفيلسوف الأثر الكبير على فلسفته. كتب أفلاطون العديد من الكتب أغلبها في شكل محاورات يأخذ فيها سقراط دور الشٌخصيٌة الرٌئيسيٌة. أشهر هذه المحاورات: محاورة الفيدون وبروتاغوراس، وتعتبر من مؤلٌفاته الأولى ثمٌ كتب محاورات أخرى أهمّها محاورة الجمهوريٌة ومحاورة تياتيتوس محاورة السٌفسطائي ومحاورة بارمينيدس ومحاورة السٌياسي.

وفلسفة أفلاطون هيٌ فلسفة مثاليٌة تقوم على التٌمييز في الوجود بين العالم المحسوس والعالم المعقول والذي سمٌاه أيضا بعالم "المثل" أي عالم الأفكار المجرٌدة الثٌابتة والأزليٌة. إذ يعتبر أفلاطون أنٌ الأفكار لا توجد في ذهن الإنسان فقط وإنٌما وجودها الحقيقي هو وجود موضوعي مفارق، في عالمها الخاصٌ بها. وقد كان بهذه النٌظريٌة يسعى إلى تأسيس العلم أو المعرفة الحقيقيٌة وتجاوز آراء السٌفسطائيٌين التي كانت تحول دون القول بإمكان التوصٌل إلى معرفة موضوعيٌة ثابتة. وبالفعل فقد كان هيرقليطس يعتبر أنه لا يمكن الوصول إلى معرفة ثابتة بالعالم المحسوس باعتبار أنٌ هذا العالم هو في تغيٌر مستمرٌ أو بعبارته هوٌ "في سيلان أبدي"، في حين كان بروتاغوراس يعتبر، بناء على مقولته "الإنسان مقياس كلٌ شيء" وبناء على القول بأنٌ كلٌ معرفة تعتمد على الحواسٌ، أنٌ كلٌ معرفة هيٌ بالضٌرورة ذاتيٌة. كان على أفلاطون إذن، تجاوز هذه الأفكار وكان ذلك بتأسيس نظريٌة في الوجود وهي القسمة التي تعتبر أنٌ الوجود الحقيقي ليس الوجود المحسوس المتغيٌر وإنٌما الوجود المعقول الثٌابت. ونظريٌة في المعرفة وتدورفي مجملها حول اعتبار أنٌ المعرفة الحقيقيٌة ليست المعرفة الحسٌيٌة الذاتيٌة والنٌسبيٌة وإنٌما المعرفة المعتمدة على العقل والقادرة على إدراك المعقولات، الأفكار المجرٌدة الثٌابتة والأزليٌة أي المثل. ففيم تكمن هذه المثل؟


إذا نظرنا إلى الأشياء المحسوسة حولنا وجدنا أنٌها تختلف في خواصٌها وصفاتها الحسٌيٌة لكنٌها مع ذلك ليست مختلفة عن بعضها تمام الإختلاف فإذا كان زيد يختلف عن عمر فإنٌهما يشتركان في أنٌ كلاهما إنسان وبالتٌالي فإنٌ "الإنسانيٌة" أي مايكون به الإنسان إنسانا توجد في كليهما على حدٌ السٌواء وهذه الإنسانيٌة هيٌ شيء واحد وثابت وتمنح كلٌ إنسان إنسانيٌته وهي مع ذلك ليست شيئا محسوسا إنٌها ماهيٌة الإنسان أو الإنسان في ذاته الذي لايمكن إدراكه إلاٌ بالعقل وإذا كان كلٌ إنسان، من جهة وجوده المحسوس، فان ومآله الزٌوال فإنٌ الإنسان في ذاته أو "مثال الإنسان" ثابت أزليٌ لا يتغيٌر ولا يندثر. ويمكن على هذه الشٌاكلة أن نعرف أنٌ لكلٌ شيء في العالم المحسوس مثاله في العالم المعقول وبالتٌالي فإنٌ الأشياء الجميلة تشترك كلٌها في الجمال وهي تكتتسب "جماليٌتها" من الجمال في ذاته أي "مثال" الجمال، وكذا الأمر بالنٌسبة للفضيلة والخير والحقٌ...إلخ.

وبناء على نظريٌته في المثل يبني أفلاطون نظريٌته في المعرفة إذ، وباعتبار أنٌ الوجود الحقيقي هو وجود المثل وأنٌ الوجود المحسوس هو وجود مزيٌف أو هو لا وجود مقارنة بوجود المثل، تكون المعرفة الحقيقيٌة هي المعرفة التي تدرك المعقولات وبالتٌالي فإنٌ الأداة المعرفيٌة الوحيدة التي يمكن الإعتماد عليها للوصول إلى العلم(أي المعرفة اليقينيٌة والموضوعيٌة الثٌابتة) هيٌ العقل أمٌا الحواس فلا تصل بنا إلاٌ إلى الوهم والزٌيف إذ لا تتعلٌق إلاٌ بالمحسوسات المتغيٌرة والزٌائلة والتٌجربة بدورها لا تمكٌننا إلاٌ من مجرٌد الظٌنٌ ( الدٌوكسا) أي المعرفة التي لا ترقى إلى المعرفة الحقيقيٌة. وحده إذن العقل هو الذي يرقى إلى هذه المعرفة ووحده الفيلسوف يستطيع التٌوصٌل إلى هذه المعرفة.

إن الشّرط الذي يجب أن يتوفّر كي يكون العلم ممكنا هو حسب أفلاطون الإقرار بوجود المثل، إنّ هذه الأفكار الثّابتة الأزليّة، كما بيّن في محاورة الكراطيل، هيّ الموضوع الثّابت الذي يمكن للإنسان معرفته عوضا عن المحسوس المتغيّر وبما أنّ الأنطولوجيا عنده تفترض أنّ العالم المعقول مفارق للعالم المحسوس وبما أنّ الإنسان يعيش في العالم المحسوس فكيف السّبيل إذن إلى المعرفة والعلم الحقيقيّ؟ إذ لايمكن للإنسان بلوغهما إذا إقتصر وجوده على الوجود في هذا العالم. ولا يمكنه ذلك إلاّ إذا كان قد خالط المثل وعاشرها. لذلك يعتبر أفلاطون أنّ للإنسان حياة سابقة أو أنّ نفسه المجرّدة كانت تعيش في عالم المثل قبل أن "تنزل" إلى العالم المحسوس. في هذه الحياة السّابقة كانت النّفس قادرة على تأمّل المثل ومعرفتها. يجب إذن على الإنسان أن يسعى إلى تذكّر ما عرفه "إنّ المعرفة تذكّر والجهل نسيان".

إنّ هذه النّظريّة في المعرفة تفترض إذن أنتروبولوجيا أي نظريّة حول الإنسان والنّفس بوجه خاصّ. فقبل أن تلتتحق بالجسد كان للنّفس وجود مستقلّ، مفارق ومجرّد ومنزّه عن المحسوس أي عن الجسم. إنّ إلتحاقها بالجسد المادّي هو إنحطاط وسبب في الشّرور (الرّذيلة : إتّباع غرائز الجسد وأهواؤه) وسبب في الأخطاء (الوهم والظّنّ : إتّباع الحواسّ). إنٌ ماهيٌة الإنسان تكمن في النٌفس المجرٌدة وهذه النٌفس كانت تعيش في عالم المثل قبل أن تنزل إلى العالم المحسوس وتلتحق بالجسد. فليس الجسد عندئذ سوى "قبر للنٌفس" وعائق يعوقها على الوصول إلى المعرفة بما يتضمٌنه من حواس مصدر الأوهام ويعوقها على تحقيق الفضيلة بما فيه من غرائز ورغبات تكبٌل النٌفس وتغريها بفعل الشٌرٌ.

ويعتبر أفلاطون أنّ النّفس رغم بساطة جوهرها تحتوي على تراتبيّة فهي نفس غريزيّة ونفس غضبيّة ونفس عاقلة. ومن هذا المنطلق ستتحدّد الأخلاق والفضيلة. فالفاضل هو الإنسان الذي يستطيع أن ينشأ تناغما بين مختلف مستويات النّفس. بحيث يعطي لكلّ منها وظيفته : العقل للتّسيير والمعرفة العاطفة للدّفاع والغاذية للمعاش.

أمٌا فيما يتعلٌق بالأخلاق فيعتبر أفلاطون أنٌ الفضيلة مرتبطة بالمعرفة أو هي تتمثٌل في المعرفة فليس هنالك فرق بين معرفة الخير في ذاته والعمل وفق هذا الخير إذ في الحقيقة ذاك الذي يفعل الشٌرٌ إنٌما يفعله عن جهل. وبما أنّ الإنسان لا يفعل الخير إلاّ بالإعتماد على معرفته وبما أنّ المعرفة لا يمكن أن تتمّ إلاّ بالعقل وحده فإنّ التّأمّل المجرّد الذي يهمل الجسد ويستبعده هو الكفيل ببلوغ الحقيقة وتحقيق الخير معا.

لكنّ الخير والسّعادة ليسا شأنا شخصيّا بقدر ما هما قضيّتان تتعلّقان بالمدينة ككلّ وبالتّالي لا يمكن تحقيق الكمال إلاّ في مدينة محكمة التّنظيم. فتتمثٌل السٌعادة بالنٌسبة للأفلاطون عندئذ في سعادة المدينة ككلٌ والتي تتحقٌق بالإنسجام بين جميع أطرافها وشرائحها، فكما يجب أن يوجد انسجام في الفرد بين النٌفس العاقلة والنٌفس الغضبيٌة والنٌفس الغاذية. فإنٌ المدينة كذلك يجب أن تنقسم إلى حرٌاس يسيٌرون شؤونها العامٌة وجنود يسهرون على الأمن ورعيٌة تقوم بالأعمال الأخرى الضٌروريٌة مثل الفلاحة والصٌناعة....إلخ.

وبناء على نظريٌته في المثل أيضا يحدٌد أفلاطون موقفه من الفنٌ ويعتبر أنٌ الفنٌ، باعتباره محاكاة لما يوجد في الطٌبيعة إبتعاد عن الحقيقة، إذ هو محاكاة للعالم المحسوس الذي هو بدوره محاكاة للعالم المعقول وبالتٌالي ف"الفنٌ محاكاة للمحاكاة".


لقد كان لأفلاطون تأثير كبير على تاريخ الفلسفة إذ أنٌ التٌيار المثالي بقي دائما يستلهم منه أسسه. وتعني المثاليٌة ذاك التٌوجٌه في الفلسفة الذي يعتبر أنٌ الفكر أو الأفكار هيٌ الوجود الأصلي والوجود المبدئي الذي يسبق كلٌ وجود آخر بعكس المادٌيٌة التي تقول بأسبقيٌة المادٌة على الفكر وتنكر وجود الفكر وجودا قائما بذاته وإنٌما هو دائما إفراز من إفرازات المادٌة. 
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول .​


----------



## sparrow (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .*

مرة ارسطو
ومرة افلاطون
شكرا علي المعلومات الثقافيه الجميله


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .*

شكرا ليك يا قلم حرعلى معلوماتك القيمه والمفيده وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .*



sparrow قال:


> مرة ارسطو
> ومرة افلاطون
> شكرا علي المعلومات الثقافيه الجميله


أهلا بيكي .
و لسه : أشهر العلماء و الكتاب و الموسيقيين و السياسيين.....و من ترك بصمه في هذه الدنيا ......و لو عندك شخصيه تحبي أنزل فيها موضوع .....راسليني برساله خاصه .....سأحاول أن أنزل موضوع مميز عنها .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أفلاطون ...مشاهير العالم ...( 6 ) .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا ليك يا قلم حرعلى معلوماتك القيمه والمفيده وربنا يوفقك​


لا شكر على واجب .
شكرا للتشجيع المستمر .....و أعذروني لتقصيري في آخر فتره .
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كاندي .


----------



## h.cat93 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة مواضيعك 


قيمة ورائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انت اكثر من ممتاز 

​


----------



## يهودى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل *


----------



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

نايس تويبك


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

> وبناء  على نظريٌته في المثل أيضا يحدٌد أفلاطون موقفه من الفنٌ ويعتبر أنٌ  الفنٌ، باعتباره محاكاة لما يوجد في الطٌبيعة إبتعاد عن الحقيقة، إذ هو  محاكاة للعالم المحسوس الذي هو بدوره محاكاة للعالم المعقول وبالتٌالي  ف"الفنٌ محاكاة للمحاكاة".



*موضوع رااائع جدا جدا
شكرااا
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اهم ما عجبني في اقواله ان الجسد مقبره للنفس 

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------

